# q45 brake conversion for 240sx (s14)



## procrastination (Aug 22, 2004)

I am interested in doing a Q45 brake conversion on my 95 s14. It does not have ABS and I was wondering mostly about the calipers. Like which years to use or if anyone has a nissan part #. Also any information on possibly upgrading the master cylinder. Could I do it from a Q45 or would it have to be a z32 cylinder. Any help with this would be great. I am kinda new but I am not a noob idiot. I have some sense. thank you


----------



## Asura (Aug 27, 2004)

procrastination said:


> I am interested in doing a Q45 brake conversion on my 95 s14. It does not have ABS and I was wondering mostly about the calipers. Like which years to use or if anyone has a nissan part #. Also any information on possibly upgrading the master cylinder. Could I do it from a Q45 or would it have to be a z32 cylinder. Any help with this would be great. I am kinda new but I am not a noob idiot. I have some sense. thank you


First off, any year Q45 should work fine..Calipers from ABS cars will work on non-ABS cars.
2nd, since your car got no ABS (4 lines coming out from MC), then there's no point in upgrading to Q45 and Z32 master cylinder, AFAIK, they come with ABS stock (2 lines coming out from MC).


----------

